# Bumps Due Dates For 2007



## Wobbles

*I have now seperated the 2007 & 2008 due dates into seperate threads*

Just reply with your due date so we can eagerly await for your bungle of joy to arrive nearer the time.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/sleepingbabyboy.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/sleepingbabygirl.gif2007 BABIEShttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/sleepingbabygirl.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/sleepingbabyboy.gif 

*January*
5th ~ EthansMom04s bundle of joy is due to arrive by C-Section :pink:
7th~ beccas bundle of joy is due to arrive :blue: 
15th ~ Babygirl2007s bundle of joy is due to arrive
15th ~ lozzijanes bundle of joy is due to arrive
17th ~ BumpNo2 bundle of joy is due to arrive
20th ~ mybabyboy20s bundle of joy is due to arrive :pink:
26th ~ TammyPs 5th bundle of joy is due to arrive

*February*
9th ~ Sharon001s bundle of joy is due to arrive :blue:
15th~ babypinks bundle of joy is due to arrive
26th ~ Tams & ImTheDaddys Alfie is due to arrive :blue:
28th ~ Miss Bs bundle of joy is due to arrive :pink:

*March*
2nd ~ xpaulaxs bundle of joy is due to arrive
27th ~ Bexxies Isabelle is due to arrive :pink:
25th ~ Little*reds bundle of joy is due to arrive

*April*
2nd ~ Kinas bundle of joy is due to arrive :blue:
6th ~ Mummy2twoplusbumps bundle of joy is due to arrive
9th ~ Angels_Mummys bundle of joy is due to arrive
20th ~ new baby 4 mes bundle of joy is due to arrive
21st ~ blondeandpregnants bundle of joy is due to arrive

*May*
2nd ~ Cats bundle of joy is due to arrive
3rd ~ mummy2angels bundle of joy is due to arrive
18th ~ bethany1975s bundle of joy is due to arrive
19th ~ Eelis's Bundle of joy due to arrive
30th ~ MrsEs bundle of joy is due to arrive

*June*
3rd ~ Spunky Cupkakes bundle of joy is due to arrive :pink:
6th ~ beatlesbaby66s bundle of joy is due to arrive
15th ~ Muffins bundle of joy is due to arrive
23rd ~ *saulino*s bundle of joy is due to arrive
27th ~ Bagpuss & Superwombles bundle of joy is due to arrive
30th ~ Alsha & Elliot bundle of joy is due to arrive

*July*
3rd - Helens bundles of joy is due to arrive *Double Trouble*
8th ~ Mum2Boys bundle of joy is due to arrive 
14th ~ Natalie&Karls bundle of joy is due to arrive :pink:
17th ~ ~*~* Cat *~*~s bundle of joy is due to arrive
17th ~ Loops bundle of joy is due to arrive

*August*
8th ~ Imis bundle of joy is due to arrive
20th ~ Lilshortass's bundle of joy is due to arrive

*September*
5th ~ Lil_baby_boos bundle of joy is due to arrive :blue:
17th ~ Robyns bundle of joy is due to arrive :blue:
21st ~ Louises bundle of joy is due to arrive :blue:
28th ~ KXs bundle of joy is due to arrive :pink:
29th ~ RachiesHs bundle of joy is due to arrive :pink:

*October*
1st ~ Fruitymelis bundle of joy is due to arrive
2nd ~ hauptusers bundle of joy is due to arrive

*November*
9th ~ Sereen1s bundle of joy is due to arrive
12th ~ Hollyvals bundle of joy is due to arrive :blue:
18th ~ Mickeys bundle of joy is due to arrive
23rd ~ Ishtars bundle of joy is due to arrive
27th ~ Katiefrosts bundle of joy is due to arrive

*December*
7th ~ *babybean*sbundle of joy is due to arrive
18th ~ Laylas & Jases bundle of joy is due to arrive :blue:
18th ~ Sians bundle of joy is due to arrive
20th ~ Wobbles & Stircrazys bundle of joy is due to arrive :pink:
20th ~ Littleladys bundle of joy is due to arrive
27th ~ Shamrockgirl4s bundle of joy is due to arrive
27th ~ Leannexs bundle of joy is due to arrive

_*Last updated up to page 31*_


----------



## Tam

26th Feb for me :lol: 

It will fly by too with christmas in between! :? xx


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: Crikey!

Know what your having Tam? I've forgot :oops:


----------



## Tam

As soon as I do I will tell ya!!!!    can't wait to find out, but throw me PINK baby dust :wink:


----------



## Wobbles

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/01Babydustd.gif
PINK PINK PINK


----------



## Tam

*THANK YOU!!!!!!! xxxx*


----------



## EthansMom04

January 5th. Going in for a planned c-section


----------



## Tam

Ohhhhh have you had a C-section before?

I would feel weird knowing my baby's birthday already :lol: 

At least you know it wont be long seeing your baby once they take you in :D I wish it was gonna be that quick for me :lol: 

Just realised, that's my Nan's Birthday!!! xx


----------



## EthansMom04

Yeah I had a c-section with my son. My delievery with my son actually went pretty quick though. The morning that I had my son I was actually in labor with contractions every 3 minutes and didn't know it. I called the doctor because the only time I felt anything was right after I went to the bathroom. So I ended up only being in the hospital for 4 hours before my son arrived. They found that he was head down face up, which actually can prolong labor, but when the doctor gave me the option I jumped at it.

It's definately easier to plan around it. Although there is still the chance the baby might decided to come even earlier. Hopefully not though.


----------



## babygirl2007

Wobbles said:

> Just reply with your due date so we can eagerly await for your bungle of joy to arrive nearer the time.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/Team_Pink.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/Team_Blue.gif
> 
> *January*
> _5th ~ EthansMom04s bundle of joy is due to arrive by C-Section
> 26th ~ TammyPs 5th bundle of joy is due to arrive! _
> january 15th babgirl2007 bundle of joy arrives
> 
> *February*
> _26th ~ Tams bundle of joy is due to arrive_
> 
> *March*
> 
> *April*
> 
> *May*
> 
> *June*
> 
> *July*
> 
> *August*
> 
> *September*
> 
> *October*
> 
> *November*
> 
> *December*


----------



## Tam

EthansMom04 said:

> Yeah I had a c-section with my son. My delievery with my son actually went pretty quick though. The morning that I had my son I was actually in labor with contractions every 3 minutes and didn't know it. I called the doctor because the only time I felt anything was right after I went to the bathroom. So I ended up only being in the hospital for 4 hours before my son arrived. They found that he was head down face up, which actually can prolong labor, but when the doctor gave me the option I jumped at it.
> 
> It's definately easier to plan around it. Although there is still the chance the baby might decided to come even earlier. Hopefully not though.

Well I'll keep my fingers crossed for you babe, and hope it all goes as planned and smoothly :wink: 

I would really panic if I had to have a C-Section as 2 epidurals failed to work for me with my first!! :shock: So I am hoping for an easier but natural delivery, unless they promise to put me out :lol:


----------



## EthansMom04

a couple of other people that I talked to in a different forum also said thaty had problems with the epidural not working for them. I didn't have a problem myself until after my son was born. I had an anxiety attack in the OR because the failed to tell me that I could not feel my legs


----------



## Tam

EthansMom04 said:

> a couple of other people that I talked to in a different forum also said thaty had problems with the epidural not working for them. I didn't have a problem myself until after my son was born. I had an anxiety attack in the OR because the failed to tell me that I could not feel my legs

OMG!!!!! What idiots!! Blimey you must have panice like mad!!!! Poor you........well atleast you know for this time hun (((HUGS))) xx


----------



## EthansMom04

Yeah the anethesialogist actually grabbed my head and made me look at him then said, "Jenny breath." After I calm down he told me that they probably should have told me that I wouldn't feel my legs. You think. But we shouldn't have any isssues this time around like that since I already know now that I won't be able to feel them.


----------



## bexxie

Hi

I am 3rd of April.......love this forum


----------



## denisemcg05

I'm due January 20th 2007! :D 

It's a Lemon bump ATM!


----------



## lozzijane

15th of jan for my DD 

cant wait :D


----------



## mummy2angels

hiya, my name is lisa and im 7 weeks pregnant and due may 3rd, this is my 3rd pregnancy after mc both at 5 mths dues to cervical incompetance, 2nd baby lost after cervical stitch, hoping this little one can last to the end.

nice to finnaly talk to people who are going thru the same, share and compare.

:)


----------



## becca

hey there! my bundle is due 7th january and its a boy :) !!!


----------



## babypink

my baby is due 15th feb cant wait its my first :D


----------



## HB

_Awww Congrats to you all on your bumps!!
How exciting!!!

xox_


----------



## Angels_Mummy

9th April for me, although not had scan yet :)

(Sits in bucket full of baby glue and waits in anticipation)


----------



## Miss B

Im due 28th Feb!! :dance: 

subject to change when i have a scan! :roll:


----------



## Tam

Ohhh Miss B, I am due the 25th Feb 2007!! :dance:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

*RACE YA!!!*


----------



## new baby 4 me

hello, im new here but it looks interesting so here i am.
i have not been to a doctor yet but so far i believe this baby is due april 20, 2007.....
this will be my 4th baby.


----------



## ImTheDaddy

FOURTH!??????

BUY A Tele!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Wobbles

Tam wants 5!!! So you need to buy mroe than a TV to occupy her me thinks!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ImTheDaddy

That's why she's allowed on here, by the time she's spammed you all all day, she's too tired!!!!


----------



## Wobbles

:rofl:


----------



## bexxie

Hi i have been moved to 27th march but have been warned that i could be moved again even further on as they aren't sure as m/c june a twin so could be small for dates????? WTF!!!

Thanks B.x


----------



## xpaulax

WobblesÂ said:

> Just reply with your due date so we can eagerly await for your bungle of joy to arrive nearer the time.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/Team_Pink.gif https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/babyandbump/Team_Blue.gif
> 
> *January*
> 5th ~ EthansMom04s bundle of joy is due to arrive by C-Section
> 7th~ beccas bundle of joy is due to arrive :blue:
> 15th ~ Babygirl2007s bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 15th ~ lozzijanes bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 17th ~ BumpNo2 bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 20th ~ denisemcg05s bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 26th ~ TammyPs 5th bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 
> 
> *February*
> 9th ~ sharon001 bundle of joy is due to arrive :pink:
> 15th~ babypinks bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 26th ~ Tams Alfie is due to arrive :blue:
> 28th ~ Miss Bs bundle of joy is due to arrive :pink:
> 
> *March*3rd march xpaulax bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 27th March ~ Bexxies Isabelle is due to arrive :pink:
> 
> 
> *April*
> 6th ~ Mummy2twoplusbump bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 9th ~ Angels_Mummys bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 20th ~ new baby 4 mes bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 
> 
> *May*
> 3rd ~ mummy2angels bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 
> *June*
> 23rd ~ *saulino* bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 
> *July*
> 8th ~ Mum2Boys bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 
> *August*
> 
> *September*
> 
> *October*
> 
> *November*
> 
> *December*


----------



## xpaulax

i said the 3rd of march but its the second 1 day makes a lot of differents at the end lol x
:lol:


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: 

Corrected that for you lol


----------



## bexxie

an me am now due 27th march
thanks b


----------



## lexis_mommy

lol i had a c section too thank god they told me i wouldn't feel my legs holy shit that would be scary lol i hated it because the morphine they had me on after made my itch so bad and they only would give me one benadryl every 4 hours for it :S hope ing to have a vaginal birth this time around tho


----------



## sharon001

im due 9th feb with my 3rd and its a girl


----------



## Caroline

Hi I'm due April 6th with no 3. Will proably find out if its a blue or pink bump later.


----------



## sharon001

hi wobbles can you add me to the list im due 9th feb with a baby girl. thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss B

pdate on my bump!!! Its.... :pink: yay! A lil girl! so if you would be so kind?

thanks


----------



## Wobbles

Aww cool :dance:


----------



## Tam

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:

We are having a *boy* called Alfie :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:


----------



## bexxie

I wanna be 2nd april :cry: my hubbys birthday,am upset

bex.x


----------



## *saulino*

Hi

found out i was preg 2 weeks ago my edd at the moment is June 23rd

Katrina


----------



## Wobbles

Tam I updated :D

*saulino* I added your bean hun x


----------



## Mum2Boys

Whooo Hoo im the 8th of july put me down please. 
Thanks Mum2boys real name stephanie.


----------



## BumpNo2

17th Jan for me :) 


although could be earlier midwife has said :?


----------



## Tam

Updated! :D


----------



## ~*~*Cat*~*~

:twisted: 17th July for me,


----------



## Helen

3rd July for me (I think!)


----------



## Kina

2nd April for me please :)


----------



## beatlesbaby66

can you add me for the 6th of june ladies, thanks...so nice to see everyones dates...bxox


----------



## Wobbles

Updated


----------



## Cat

Oh me me me!

Bub due 2nd May!


----------



## Wobbles

Done :hugs:


----------



## Alsha & Elliot

Can you put me down for the 30th June thanks. loving your work


----------



## Tam

Done! :D


----------



## blondeandpregnant

could you put me down for april 21st please :D


----------



## Tam

Updated! :D


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

Hi girls pregnant with baby no.3

hoping for a pink bump 

due june 6th

spunky xx


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :D


----------



## Helen

Can you change me to say "bundles" :wink:


----------



## Wobbles

3rd - Helens bundles of joy is due to arrive *Double Trouble* 

:twisted:


----------



## ablaze

it shud b are not is


----------



## bethany1975

could you add my due date of the 18th may 07 please xx


----------



## Wobbles

Added Bethany :D


----------



## loop

can u put me down for the 17th july please


----------



## superwomble

Ours is currently due on 27th June :)

Scan booked for 22nd December though so will most likely change a bit then.


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hi there could you update me to the 3 of june plz thanks spunky xx


----------



## muffin

just spotted this posting, im due june 15th....excitment is slowly building!!


----------



## Tam

muffin said:

> just spotted this posting, im due june 15th....excitment is slowly building!!

Good for you babe :hugs: x


----------



## Wobbles

*UPDATED*


----------



## Jaidybaby

Bit close to the mark now I know but I am due on Friday!! (5th Jan 07)


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hi wobbs can you update me to the 2nd of june and its a girl by the way


----------



## MrsE

Can you put me down for a surprise on 30th May please.

I didn't want to tempt fate earlier and then I forgot :lol: 

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :D


----------



## little*red

Can i be added please?
Little surprise is due on 25th march :D 
thank you


----------



## bexxie

Wow! Two days before me,woo hoo

bex


----------



## lilshortass

20th august!!


----------



## lilshortass

with the jan and feb babies (which have been born) can you put the actual date they were born so we can see how the due dates and actual birth dates match? that would be quite good to see


----------



## Imi

Due aug 8th .... 10 days after maddie's first birthday .... YAY!


----------



## hauptuser

Hi Wobs,

can you add me for the 2nd October??


----------



## Layla

22nd December for me please

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oohh you could have an xmas baby layla :D


----------



## Wobbles

Updated

:dance:


----------



## Layla

Arcanegirl said:


> Oohh you could have an xmas baby layla :D

 
lol dont jinx me! ;) lol

xx


----------



## Eelis

May 19th here... I can't help but think it's on it's way sooner though!


----------



## Trinity

Hey Eelis .. you are due on my wedding day :happydance:


----------



## Eelis

Heh must be a good day then! Hmm I may well have my partner in a headlock and be cussing at the nurses whilst you are saying your I do's!


----------



## mummy_of_two

Hey its the 14th january for me :happydance:


----------



## Louise

_21 st september for me please  _
_Though Im convinced he's going to grace us with his prescence in August. _


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :headspin:


----------



## KX

Hi Wobbles can u add me and Lucy Lump in for the 28th September 07. Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Have done :headspin:


----------



## Layla

can you change us to the 20th Dec please

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Have done :headspin:


----------



## mummy_of_two

Wow just realised your edd is my b'day layla :happydance:


----------



## Natalie&Karl

i'm due on 14th July! :happydance:


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Oh and it's a girl!!


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :headspin:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

:happydance: :happydance: My Little Boo is due Sept 5th 2007 :happydance: :happydance: 

I'M SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## sophie

I think im due 17th jan 2008 :happydance: x


----------



## Layla

thats Coby's birthday! :D

x


----------



## sophie

It'll be 25th of jan for now lol! Might change at my scan on tues though!
xx


----------



## KX

Can I have mine in pink as i am having a girlie he he!:rofl:


----------



## Lemondrop

im due 9th Feb 08


----------



## stephlw25

i think mines 4th Feb !


----------



## RachieH

My Lil Girl is due the 29th September!


----------



## Naimi

I'm due 16th January xx


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :D


----------



## Daniellemum2b

mine will be popping out on 17th December ;)


----------



## Mynxie

24th January 2008 :D


----------



## vejables

february 20th!!!


----------



## Robyn_

put moi down for the 17th september please :) :)


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :D x


----------



## ToniYvette

My Due Date is JAN 8th 2008 - MY DADS & ELVIS BIRTHDAY!!! LOL


----------



## Hels

13th March 2007 for me Wobbles!


----------



## sian

i'm due dec 18th!:happydance:


----------



## stephlw25

Hels said:


> 13th March *2007* for me Wobbles!

You sure about that Hels??!!! ;):rofl:


----------



## Imi

lmfao Hels you loopy lass!

xxx


----------



## Hels

Awwww C'mon............Its not my fault Preggy brain already isnt it? :blush: :dohh:


----------



## stephlw25

:hugs: :rofl: Awww bless ya !!!


----------



## Trinity

Lol .. didnt even notice that :rofl:


----------



## sophie

:blush: my date changed again to the 22nd jan 08!!! Sorry to be a pain!
xx


----------



## Mango

vejables said:


> february 20th!!!

Vejables we are very close 
I'm due on February 16th, 2008:headspin:


----------



## stephlw25

Could you change my date to 8th Feb please ! :)


----------



## Mango

Awww cool so many Feb ladies!


----------



## Era

Feb 5th as of right now. Waiting for first scan to confirm.


----------



## kellythayer85

hi my name is kelly, im new here:hi: and this is my first pregnancy:headspin:, and im due around the 22nd of march 2008, which i think is kinda funny cuz my husband b-day is the 26th.


----------



## Jaffa87

I'm a newb and due September 1st with twins!


----------



## little*red

hello ladies can i be the first for april 2008 please, im due baby number two on 11th april :D


----------



## ablaze

little*red said:


> hello ladies can i be the first for april 2008 please, im due baby number two on 11th april :D

#

huge congrats hun! not long trying for u then :hugs:


----------



## little*red

yeah bit of a shock we got pregnant the first time! It took us about 6months with Evie!


----------



## ablaze

awww thats gr8 news hun!! :D i fell 1st time wi callum lol!


----------



## Imi

Congrats little red, fabby news!!!

xxx


----------



## HollyVal

Hi, I am due Nov 12th with a little boy! Thanks


----------



## Fairy_Girl

April 15th here for my bundles of joy but we are very certain they will probably be here in March. :D


----------



## Wobbles

Updated

:D


----------



## eque_price

I am due January 14 2008.... very excited. Hoping for a boy but as long as it is healthy I will be a very happy mommy!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsmarklewis

May 2nd 2008 is mine...don't know the sex yet, but we're excited!


----------



## turbo_mom

My first is due Feb.27/2008 :D Hopefully it's not born on the 29th!!!!


----------



## sophie

:hugs: Thanks for updating i smiled when i seen it in PINK :hugs:


----------



## oh_mami88

I'm due March 19, and I'm feeling some boy vibes, wont know for sure for a little while though!


----------



## carmagood

i am due 2 days before my own birthday...on the 26th of april...i'm excited about having a little taurien on the way :)


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :D



oh_mami88 said:


> I'm due March 19, and I'm feeling some boy vibes, wont know for sure for a little while though!

Your welcome ;) x


----------



## ishtar

Did I post here already or not? Where is the list then?

Yikes, my mother calls it the pregnancy fog when your brain goes to mush and you can't remember stuff...

I'm due November 23rd, no idea if it's a boy or a girl, the little alien wouldn't 'expose' itself when we wanted it to!


----------



## Wobbles

First post on page 1 Ishtar? lol 

You weren't on there - are now ;)

x


----------



## ishtar

Thanks Wobbles!


----------



## VanWest

April 5th is my due date :D


----------



## Angel

My little bundle of joy is due Feb 21st 2008 ,although I am having a c-section so it will be a week earlier (all going to plan).


----------



## Tezzy

24th May... oh my gosh!


----------



## Hopeful

I'm due May 17th with our first


----------



## Fruitymeli

i am Due October 1st
but i am having my baby by C section on the 24th so only 2 days left for me 
good luck everyone else


----------



## Samantha675

My due date is the 24th of May


----------



## Louisa K

Can I be added to the due date list toooo pretty please.. Due 05 May 2008.. Thank You !!


----------



## Deise

I'm May 3, 2008 (Kentucky Derby baby!! :happydance:) 

We'll see what the doc says when I go for my first prenatal exam


----------



## shereen1

hi my baby girl is due nov 9th 2007 x


----------



## future mommy

26 of may 2008 for me (Vanessa)


----------



## Racheltastic

I am due 4/25/08


----------



## Holldoll

I'm due May 30, 2008 with our first!


----------



## DeeStar03

I'm DUE MAY 25th !!!!! :) :) :) !!!! My First little one!!!


----------



## MARIA

I'm DUE 04 FEB 08!!! Yay my 1st one.:happydance:


----------



## Gemz

Hello all

Our little one is due May 12th :happydance:


----------



## princess2323

Feb. 12th===with a boy


----------



## Sara

I'm due on 21st April with our first! :cloud9:


----------



## kookie

27th november gettin close


----------



## mickey

can we be added as well, please

we are due on 18th November 07

thx :hi:


----------



## littlelady

20th December


----------



## Fay

We are due on the 8th March 2008.


----------



## Serence_Grace

June 13, 2008


----------



## DeeStar03

That 2008 list needs to be updated huh?? Im not on there!!! Im due MAY 25th 2008 !!!! i want to see my name up there dammit! haha


----------



## Wobbles

I know I'll update moro lol :blush:


----------



## Jo-anne

wobbles can i be added to the 2008 list please - due date 9/10th April cheers ma dear x


----------



## Wobbles

All up to date :D


----------



## clairebear

my babys due the 13 june 2007


----------



## clairebear

clairebear said:


> my babys due the 13 june 2007

how stupid am i mean 2008


----------



## Tricks26

:blush:

I my EED is 11th June 2008 (I hope!)


----------



## Linzi

8th June for me!


----------



## jo27

10 june for me (hopefully)


----------



## verona

23rd january- Cant wait :D


----------



## shawl0528

I am due on June 5, 2008! Yay!:happydance:


----------



## staceymy

hi am new on this site. i am due on the 4th january 2008. we are having a little girl!


----------



## *FairyDust*

28th March 08


----------



## *FairyDust*

Sorry to be a pain but how do I get the boxes and nice stuff everybody else has?


----------



## clairebear

*FairyDust* said:


> Sorry to be a pain but how do I get the boxes and nice stuff everybody else has?

hey i got mine from babygaga.com
xxx


----------



## goldlion

April 13th :)


----------



## Jesse*sGirl

I am due June 5th 2008. :happydance:

Thanks


----------



## newmom1929

:hugs:My due date is march 22 2008 my frist baby me and my husband are so happy.


----------



## YummyMummy

i am due on the 23rd of june 2008 :) i cant wait 2b a mummy


----------



## sgr_girl

June 26, 2008!


----------



## Jenny

Due on April 4th, 2008 :cloud9:


----------



## LilysMummy

Due 17th Jan :crib:


----------



## shamrockgirl4

hi im new here and would love it if u could add my due date too plz its dec 27th 2007


----------



## luckyme225

I'm due May 2, 2008 :happydance: :baby:


----------



## Serene123

I won't know exactly untill my 12week scan but I've worked mine out as 5th June 08 :)


----------



## KarenLV

Due on 18 June 2008...


----------



## suzan

I am due July 16, 2008 as the due date calculator is saying but will only confirm after I have my scan done!!!


----------



## nikkybaby

Due with my first April 2nd, 2008!!! Its a boy!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## seattlemama

Im due April 30th 08, not sure what we are having yet, but not long til we can find out:)


----------



## AquaDementia

April 17th!!:blue:


----------



## xCherylx

20th May for me :)


----------



## Serene123

I've had my dating scan and my due date is May 25th :)! Add me on? :D


----------



## Newt

March the 4th for Bubba :headspin:


----------



## Margerle

June 1 here :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

im due 16th april 2008


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

my baby is due 14th May 08, can u add me pwease? :):hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Updated :D x


----------



## taysmummy

hi my 2nd bby is due on the 6th march, its a little boy i already have a bby girl who is 23 months, im new to this (today) so dont really no wot im doing lol.


----------



## katrinadoodle

My baby girl is due Dec. 23 :D


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

had dating scan, am now due 3rd may :)


----------



## suzan

Why am I the only one in July!! Where is everybody!!


----------



## TryingAgain

Can i be added please, don't think i've added myself to the list yet!!

I'm due 8th February!!


----------



## lauralou

i am due 22nd feb with a blue bump


----------



## KarenLV

Please edit my due date. It was 18 June 2008 and has now been moved to 24 June 2008 by my Obgyn after ultrasound.


----------



## Novietaaa

suzan said:


> Why am I the only one in July!! Where is everybody!!

I'm due on the same date is you girl!!


----------



## marshmallow

I'm due in July too! July 22nd...


----------



## Sara

Can you change mine from the 21st of April 2008 to 17th of April please? :)


----------



## bisbis

I am due on the 8th of June!


----------



## Hope2BeAmommy

I am due July 31st!! YAY!! However, this might change after my first visit....


----------



## xXhayleyXx

can someone please add me as due on the 18th june 08, thamks in advance lol


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

heya, soz 2 nag, but cud u change mine 2 2nd may plz? cheers xx


----------



## BeanieMummy

Please add a tentative date of June 20th for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## MizzShaw

Im due may 19 2007


----------



## duejan19th

im due jan 19th 2008 although will probably have my c-section planned a little earlier


----------



## PitBullMommy

I'm due June 6!


----------



## 2by2elsa

I'm due July 23, 2008. :crib:


----------



## Leannex

im due 27th december07


----------



## PreggoPryncss

Im Due May 13th 2008


----------



## BurtonBaby

I'm due April 06, 2008. =)


----------



## okiebaby

August 13, 2008 for me.

Tori


----------



## ElliesMum

I'm due july 10th


----------



## Mummy87

26th Jan for me please :D Little boy


----------



## JennyLynn512

Sorry this is so late....my little one is due May 19, 2008!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Hey I'm new here but very pleased to say I'm expecting my first baby on June 14th 2008!


----------



## Michele1026

im Due Aug 4th 2008


----------



## reallytinyamy

Hi, put me down for August 1st 2008!


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

heya 2nd may 08 x


----------



## xKimx

5th mayyy 08 :D


----------



## Stef

7th December...

So I guess anytime now? Please :baby:


----------



## supernurse

3rd June for me please. Cheers. x


----------



## hermanasista

I'm due May 27th. Please add me to your list. Thanks!!

hermanasista
Brooklyn, NY


----------



## horrorheart13

I'm due June 4th!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

8th February 2008 x


----------



## Sweetie

Due July 24th Can you please add me?


----------



## charlottecco2

i'm due 27th june,
charlotte xx


----------



## xkellyx

Hiya im due 28th april


----------



## duejan19th

im having my baby on 14th jan 08 via planned c-section and its a girl, had a previous section with my son and hospital believe as baby is large its safer to elect another section this time round instead of trial labor then emergancy section which from experiance is not nice at all.


----------



## snugglemuffin

14th of February :) baby is huge though and will be my second so it looks like early induction or planned c-sec :s find out on the 22nd of jan :o


----------



## Sarah_16x

im due june 21st xx


----------



## ElliesMum

Cant remember if i've already posted on this one or not.

I'm due july 10th 2008


----------



## momtobe

Hi everyone,

I am due March 20 2008. 

Thanks. :)


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

hey new due date, 27th april 08 with a lil girl


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

thanks xx


----------



## PreggoPryncss

New Due Date For Me ... May 8th 2008 Having A Little Girl


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Elo my due date is 14th June 2008.


----------



## mommy2raven

Hi due 24th of April please add me xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## miss-clam

4th of june for me :)


----------



## YummyMummy2be

Hiya, im due 21st Jan 
x x


----------



## minaxi

im due on Feb 29th


----------



## Wobbles

Will update this by end of night promise

:blush:


----------



## coccyx

Baby boy due on May 5th


----------



## babymello

I'm due July,16th 2008. Yeah.....

Mellow


----------



## doctordeesmrs

My lil bambino is due 15th August 2008 and i cannot wait!!


----------



## Wobbles

*UPDATED!*


----------



## Ellianna

Sorry to be a pain but can I be added?
Due 12th July
Thanks
:)

x


----------



## babybels71

I am due on Friday 13th June but have to have an elective caesarean two weeks earlier so about the 30th May......confusing but I will keep you posted x


----------



## DoobyJu

My Baby Girl, Nina is Due 8th May 2008


----------



## kerry 20

my baby boy is due 16th march :happydance:


----------



## Margerle

After U/S, baby girl is due May 31st :cloud9:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

9TH JULY 2008 :happydance:


----------



## mommy2raven

Due a baby girl officially a member of the pink team xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## luckyme225

My U/S showed we are having a boy :)


----------



## jenny873

30th of january 2008, having a girl x


----------



## cutie_wutie

I'm Having C section 31st jan!!!!!!! Baby girl Sophie Alice:D


----------



## Whisper

Due on the 1st August not sure whether a boy or girl.


----------



## Tezzy

could you change my date to the 28th May and a PINK bump please :)


----------



## Carolyn

5th August, for ours!:happydance:


----------



## putzgirl

Mine is June 12th.


----------



## Wobbles

*Updated*

**


----------



## jenny873

mine hasnt been added *spits dummy out* only joking lol x


----------



## Margerle

Margerle said:


> After U/S, baby girl is due May 31st :cloud9:


Oops, May 31 not March 31 :)

Not that its a huge deal or anything! Thanks for the update!:hugs:



> March
> 4th ~ Newts bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 8th ~ Fays bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 13th ~ Hels bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 16th ~ Kerry20s bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 19th ~ oh_mami88s bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 20th ~ Momtobes bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 22nd ~ kellythayer85s bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 28th ~ *fairydusts* bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 31st ~ Margerles bundle of joy is due to arrive
> 
> April
> 2nd ~ Nikkybabys bundle of joy is due to arrive


----------



## Vickie

According to my dating scan July 22!


----------



## clb1982

Oh oh can i add mine?????

My special one is due 06th Sep :happydance:


----------



## welshcakes79

february 9th is the date ive been given for my little :crib: to arrive X


----------



## Carolyn

27th July now, getting earlier and earlier...


----------



## maddiwatts19

2nd September for me!!! :D

xx


----------



## jinnie75

august 11th


----------



## babyblessed

June 30th for us :)


----------



## Tezzy

just noticed mines been updated to a pink bump, my heart just skipped a little beat :) LOL


----------



## Purrrrpet

My little Drayden:baby: will be here in April 2008.

YAY So can't wait 

Hi everyone Im Jade first time mom to be


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'm due April 8th... I'm just waiting to move and get settled into a new home, and after that the LO can't come soon enough!


----------



## kelly2903

could you add me for the 6th march. we're having a princess


----------



## Belle

I'm due 9th October 2008! 2days b4 my son's 4th birthday, i hope it doesn't come on his birthday.


----------



## Kerry

Our babys due 25th June x


----------



## sugarmum2008

Could you add me please :) My Bump is due 8th august 2008 . . Hmmmm 08/08/08 :)lol xxxxxx


----------



## Vickie

My official due date is July 22!


----------



## angela

Due on July 10th


----------



## 1sttimemom

I'm due July 8, 2008!!


----------



## leeanne

Due early September 2008 :)


----------



## codiontour

Due October 1st 2008!!!


----------



## xxleannexx

im due a little girl on april 16th


----------



## Bec&Bump

I'm due on 4th of March, only 4 weeks to goooo! :D


----------



## hugapalm

Due July 3 !!!


----------



## anita665

My blue bump is due to pop out on 15th May 08.


----------



## xKimx

Mine isent here:O may the 5th :D and hes a wee boy


----------



## Jenelle

I'm Due on July 22nd!!


----------



## hermanasista

Hello! I'm expecting my precious little one on May 27th! Anybody else for that date?


----------



## Lizziepots

I'm due August 4th!:happydance: So excited!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm due august 16th :)


----------



## bluebell

I'm due on 10th October :baby:

xx


----------



## Wobbles

*Updated*

**


----------



## xKimx

im due 5th may :D still not added:O xx


----------



## yumumleelou

August
1st ~ Reallytinyamys bundle of joy is due to arrive
1st ~ Whispers bundle of joy is due to arrive
4th ~ Michele0126s bundle of joy is due to arrive
4th ~ Lizziepots bundle of joy is due to arrive
8th ~ Sugarmum2008s bundle of joy is due to arrive
11th ~ Jinnie75s bundle of joy is due to arrive
13th ~ Okiebabys bundle of joy is due to arrive
15th ~ Doctordeesmrs's bundle of joy is due to arrive
16th ~ hr.lr.07s bundle of joy is due to arrive
19th~ yumumleelou's bundle of joy is due to arrive
27th ~ Carolyns bundle of joy is due to arrive

hellllll yeaaaaaaaya!


----------



## fifi83

im due 8 august :crib:


----------



## Wobbles

KimxNxBeggsy said:


> im due 5th may :D still not added:O xx

I'm updating now although I only have Fifis but yours was updated on last update! - Look under 2008 & not 2007? lol 

:D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I'm due 14th June and its a PINK bump :)


----------



## ladymilly

:hi: im due the 17th of September yay!!:happydance::crib:


----------



## maddiwatts19

_*ello! Im down as the 2nd September, but im actually due on the 16th September! i wasnt as far along as i thought!!!
Sorry!!*_


----------



## x-amy-x

I'm due 14th june with a surprised bundle :-D


----------



## xJG30

1st October 2008


----------



## Just Visiting

My doctor says August 8th. But we have yet to have the ultrasound so we will see.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm due august 16th :)


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

:hi: I'm due on 14th July 08 :yipee::yipee:


----------



## dakini

I'll due October 21, 2008! Still can't quite believe it...


----------



## ani

September 12th....Can't wait! :)


----------



## akalei

Sept 30


----------



## nikky0907

October 8th,not sure about the sex yet...


----------



## Dona

6th October.


----------



## debralouise

31st July - although will check at the next scan, have a feeling it could be wrong xx


----------



## loubieloulou

hiya, you can add me onto to 27th june, with a surprise bump! thanks


----------



## sglascoe

hi everyone

I am due with my fourth on the 5th of september 2008, every bit as special as my first.

Just cant wait to hear if we having a wee girl or boy, i have two boys and one girl, so it would be nice to have another girl.:hi:


----------



## Mummy Wadders

I am due on the 21st June 2008 x


----------



## lesleybean3

Hi, Im due on the 27th of June with a very active little boy! Although planned for a induction on the 16th of June so only 11 weeks and 4 days to go ;0)


----------



## Teri

Hey im due on sept 27th... not sure what it guna be until may :) Thanks


----------



## mom2be5

Due 8 April 2008 with number 5, but since I'm measuring at 38 1/2 weeks and baby fully engaged now, it could be next week.


----------



## Sparky0207

August 29th for me, wont find out until 9th April whether its pink or blue though! x


----------



## lisa80

I am due on 23rd May 2008 with a girl!!

Thanks:hi::hi:


----------



## minaxi

minaxi said:


> im due on Feb 29th

had a baby boy a week early ( 24th feb ):happydance:


----------



## cdnmom11

FaithHopeLove said:


> Welcome cdnmom11:hugs:
> 
> It's great to have new TR sisters join the thread!!! Don't lose hope! The type of ligation you HAD, is one of the most successful to reverse! 7 cm of tube is fantastic, too:thumbup:
> 
> I think we all thought we would get preggers right away..since that's how we did it before:winkwink: but NOPE! It's a journey..but there are many success stories:) I had my TR 11/12/10, kinda started TTC in Dec, and then REALLY tried Jan-Mar..no bfp though:(. This month Dh and I are doing a fertility cleanse, so we're *technically* not trying this month. I would certainly encourage you to temp, if that's not something you're doing already. www.FertilityFriend.com is GREAT for this! Temping will help you see exactly when you're ovulating. I had to chuckle when you mentioned that your kids have already been asking..are you pregnant yet? Mine do the very same thing...expecially my 13 y.o....whenever I'm tired or hungry or just about ANYTHING..he'll say "mom, isn't that a sign of pregnancy??" They want another sibling so bad:) I've got a cheerleading squad coming along side of me:)
> 
> It will happen:thumbup: don't lose hope:)
> 
> Just as a bit of encouragement for ALL of us..my TR dr. (Sanchez in Clearwater, FL) is currently caring for a TR lady who is well into her pregnancy..everything is going great and she is...get ready.....54!!!!!! WOW, huh? We've all got PLENTY of time in light of that women's story:)
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great Sunday:hugs:

Thank you Faith. Your fertility cleanse sounds very interesting! That's also unreal about the 54yr old. Geez, I don't think I will be wanting to have a baby that late but to each his own;) I have had to ask my daughter to stop reminding me when I'm fertile because it's weird! She's hilarious. She's so interested in the science of it all. Last week, I got home from work and she said "I'm sorry mom, I'm sure you're disappointed". I asked what she was talking about and she said " I looked at your calendar and I know you got your period". Sigh... Again, thanks for your note and good luck to you!


----------

